# اجـــمل وردة ... لـ ♥♥



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*اجـــــمل وردة 

لـ ♥♥


*



* 

اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اب و اخ
♥♥
My Rock


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*
* ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ




*



* 




اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل ام
♥♥
أمة




اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل ام و اخت
♥♥
Dona Nabil


*
* ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ




*



* 

اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل ام
♥♥
candy shop





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اب و اخ
♥♥
aymonded





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اب و اخ
♥♥
النهيسى





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخ
♥♥
!! البابا !!





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
+Bent El3dra+





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اب
♥♥
صوت صارخ





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل ام و اخت
♥♥
كلدانية


*
* ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ






*



* 

اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اب و اخ
♥♥
اغريغوريوس





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اب و اخ
♥♥
سمعان الاخميمى


*
* ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ









*



* 

اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخ
♥♥
!! Coptic Lion !!





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخ
♥♥
!! MR.BeBo !!





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
++ MADOOO ++






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
+بنت الكنيسة+





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخ
♥♥
+Sameh+





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل ام و اخت
♥♥
+إيرينى+





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اب و اخ
♥♥
aalyhabib





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
مارياماريا






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اب و اخ
♥♥
اليعازر






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخ
♥♥
elamer1000






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
حبو اعدائكم






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخ
♥♥
kalimooo






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخ
♥♥
kawasaki






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
رورو ايهاب






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
روزي86






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
SECRET ANGEL






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اب و اخ
♥♥
هشام المهندس






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
واثقه فيك يارب






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
نيفيان






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
كرستينا كركر


*
* ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ









*


* 


اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
*koki*






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥





انت شبعي





اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
بنت الانبا انطونيوس






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
mero 2






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
nardeen ^_^






اجمل وردة
لـ أجمل اخت
♥♥
YOYO JESUS
**





اجمل وردة
* *
لـ أجمل اخ
♥♥
ابن يسوعنا






اجمل وردة
* *
لـ أجمل اخ
♥♥
يوليوس44






اجمل وردة
* *
لـ أجمل اخ
♥♥
MeToo



*


​


----------



## soul & life (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ميرسى يا كيمو  اجمل من الكيمو كونو كمان  :94: سامحنى يارب

هههه ميرسى كتير لزوءك ربنا يديم المحبة ويحافظ عليك


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ميرسى لذوقك كيمو  اجمل اخ 
وانا بهديك ورد كمان بس وردتك اجمل طبعا 
:ab4:::36_3_11::36_3_11:


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ميرسى يا كيمو  اجمل من الكيمو كونو كمان  :94: سامحنى يارب
> 
> هههه ميرسى كتير لزوءك ربنا يديم المحبة ويحافظ عليك




ازاي بقي

ده حتي انا بحب الكيمو كونو اكتر مني ^_^

هههههههه نورتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ميرسى لذوقك كيمو  اجمل اخ
> وانا بهديك ورد كمان بس وردتك اجمل طبعا
> :ab4:::36_3_11::36_3_11:



لعلمك بس انا كنت عامل لكل واحد وردة مختلفة

بس قالي مينفعش اكتر من 25 صورة في الموضوع

فأطريت اعمل لكل فئة ( ادمن , مشرف , مبارك ,... ) وردة

نورتي الموضوع و شكراً للتقييم الجميل


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على اجمل وردة من اجمل اخ
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كيمو
ربنا يخليك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أكتوبر 2013)

وحضرتك تستحقى اجمل وردة


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ميرسى يا كيمو لزوقك جدا 
وميرسى للوردة الجميلة 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*




اجمل وردة لاجدع اخ 
ذي السكر 
مش بينسي اخته 
ميرسي يا كيمو 
علي الوردة الحلوة دي 
وكمان بالأسم الجديد 
ربنا يعوض محبتك يا كيمو
ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> شكرا على اجمل وردة من اجمل اخ
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كيمو
> ربنا يخليك




نورتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> وحضرتك تستحقى اجمل وردة



نورت يا باشا و شكراً للتقييم الجميل


معلش هو كلام حضرتك موجه لمين


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى يا كيمو لزوقك جدا
> وميرسى للوردة الجميلة
> *​





ميرسي لمشاركتك الجميلة و تقييمك الرائع


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بس محسناش يا موكي بالتغيير في الاسم ليه

عملتي موضوع و انا مشوفتهوش !!!


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا كيمو على ذوقك ومحبتك
الرب يباركك ويحفظك


..​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً استاذي للمشاركة الجميلة و للتقييم ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو الجميل
ميرسييييييييييي للورده الجميله
واحلي ورده ليك اهي ^_^





​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااا كيمو للورد الجميل 
ربنا يخليك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا يا كيمو 
علي جنينتة الورد اللي قدمتها 
الرب يباركك
يا عسل
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2013)

> *
> اجمل وردة
> لـ أجمل اب و اخ
> ♥♥
> ...



*



شكرا لذوقك ومحبتك
 *​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

:190vu:

آنـــا خلاص ازعلت...

فين وردتي؟؟! ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كيمو الجميل
> ميرسييييييييييي للورده الجميله
> واحلي ورده ليك اهي ^_^
> 
> ...



شكراً يا عسل ... ميرسي لمرورك الجميل و للتقييم الاجمل

و للوردة الي صورتها مظهرتش عندي ^_^ ههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> شكرااا كيمو للورد الجميل
> ربنا يخليك



شكراً يا ( امي / اختي ) و الله اعلم انهي فيهم , للمرور الجميل و الوردة الاجمل


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شكرا يا كيمو
> علي جنينتة الورد اللي قدمتها
> الرب يباركك
> يا عسل
> ​



شكراً يا بيسو للمرور و الرد الجمال ...

نورت


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الله حلوة أوي الوردة ديه 

شكراً يا استاذنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> :190vu:
> 
> آنـــا خلاص ازعلت...
> 
> فين وردتي؟؟! ​



ياختي مانا بعتلك طلب صداقة و انتي الي طنشتيه :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01

و انا علشان عارف نفسي مسطول

نقلت الاسماء من قائمة الاصدقاء

و علي العموم

ليكي عندي اجمل وردة

اول معد علي كمبيوتر او لاب هبعتهالك علطول


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بجد شكرا اوووي ياكيموو علي احلي ورده
من احلي واجدع اخ
صدقني انت متعرفش موضوعك دا فرق معايا شخصيا اد ايه
وخصوصا اليومين دول
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك ياارب
ويباركك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أكتوبر 2013)

وانت اجمل واجدع اخ ياكيمو كونو


----------



## نجمة الثريا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ياختي مانا بعتلك طلب صداقة و انتي الي طنشتيه :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
> 
> و انا علشان عارف نفسي مسطول
> 
> ...


 

متى صار هادا الكلام ؟؟ هيني بسمع 

مابعرف متى بعتت طلب صداقة؟؟​ 
:smi411:


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بجد شكرا اوووي ياكيموو علي احلي ورده
> من احلي واجدع اخ
> صدقني انت متعرفش موضوعك دا فرق معايا شخصيا اد ايه
> وخصوصا اليومين دول
> ...




شكراً يا بتول


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> وانت اجمل واجدع اخ ياكيمو كونو



لأ الكيمو كونو ( الايس كريم ) اجدع مني


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> متى صار هادا الكلام ؟؟ هيني بسمع
> 
> مابعرف متى بعتت طلب صداقة؟؟​
> :smi411:



تم التأكيد علي طلب الصداقة


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ يا روما خلاص الوردة البنفسجي وصلت خلاص خلاص


----------



## نجمة الثريا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تم الموافقة على طلب الصداقة 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جشطة

ليكي وردة عندي كدة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

شو يعني جشطة؟؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ متخديش في بالك

ديه كلمة مصرية يعني قشطة و اوكي


----------

